# Basement Reno ... (Work in Progess)



## evane (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks nice so far I spy Ikea furniture for the office  Good stuff I like Ikea office stuff.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Everything looks great! 

Tile Work looks good too. Let me guess, no tile cutting tool yet?

I like your choice of lighting, what did you use?

Thanks for posting the nice pics for us.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks really nice!

I like the way you laid the tiles. I am going to copy you :wink:


----------



## Joony (Jul 1, 2008)

Ikea Galant? Very nice


----------

